# Uber Black v Uber XL v Uber SUV



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Trying to research this whole Uber/Lyft options thing before I decide to move forward. Just happens that I need a new rig fairly soon anyway but seems like it would be best for me to have an larger/nicer ride than normal Uber X cars. 

I see various people saying Uber Black is closed in their cities, various cars that do/don't qualify etc...how do I find out specifics on these options outside of UberX in Seattle? Cant seem to get any details from Google searches...cheers.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Get something that qualifies you for either SUV or XL, XL is currently paying the best. Make sure you know the requirements, you wouldn't want to buy something and then find out it can't meet the designation.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Get something that qualifies you for either SUV or XL, XL is currently paying the best. Make sure you know the requirements, you wouldn't want to buy something and then find out it can't meet the designation.


Where are you getting your information from???

In no market where both XL and SUV exist, does XL (an UberX product) pay more than Uber SUV.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

We don't have SUV in Miami, XL pays the best rate and is the highest payout. I gather this gentleman lives in Seattle or will be driving in Seattle, then SUV is his best bet. In a market that SUV doesn't exist, XL pays the best.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

You can't base any business decision on what Uber do currently.

When I joined they only had Lux.

I changed my car and they had X and Lux.

Within a month they had ripped the guts out the Lux drivers by bringing out Exec.

I specifically asked about using a car that turned out would fit squarely in Exec and was told that they would put that vehicle in X along with the Prius.

I mentioned a couple of vehicles I thought were X and they said they would not qualify due to lack of leather or not being a Prius(Insight)

So i went for a Lux vehicle.

And go screwed when Exec came out a few weeks later.

Which was enough to half my income most nights.

So in June '13 it was Lux only.

Now in Nov '14 we have X, Exec and XL.

No sign of the special Lux only events and promotions either.

Don't buy specifically for Uber.

Buy either a cheap vehicle for X so you are not overly invested if things change, like rates.

Or a vehicle that also meets the specs for a Livery service or can be used to work elsewhere if needed.

Any Uber driver in London has a choicr of hundreds of Operators to work for if they leave Uber.

Uber are just another Operator in the UK.

Just with a Global Brand name.

It seems to me in the US an UberX driver has a choice of Uber, Lyft or Sidecar.

And are operating around the current regs in the US.

Uber has to comply with all current Regs in the UK.

They even misinterpret many rules and regs due to being paranoid and inexperienced. Stopping drivers from working sometimes.

But that is mainly due to lobbying by current large Private Hire Operators and the London Black Cab trade.

And rightly so.

All Companies must be fully compliant.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SeattleUber said:


> Trying to research this whole Uber/Lyft options thing before I decide to move forward. Just happens that I need a new rig fairly soon anyway but seems like it would be best for me to have an larger/nicer ride than normal Uber X cars.
> 
> I see various people saying Uber Black is closed in their cities, various cars that do/don't qualify etc...how do I find out specifics on these options outside of UberX in Seattle? Cant seem to get any details from Google searches...cheers.


If you plan on spending money for a nice ride than at least *take the time to research the insurance and finance issues with having a livery vehicle.*


----------

